
Ask HN: How to capture IoT network traffic? - grezql
I have a Smart TV and a Bose QC. I dont trust either of these. How can I capture the network traffic?<p>Are there any Wifi routers out there that supports packet level inspection?
======
jsilence
There is a tcpdump/wireshark module on OpenWRT. You might want to go with a
router that is capable to capture and store the dumps like the extendable
Turris Omnia. Highly recommended router.

~~~
grezql
thanks, you gave me a starting point.

~~~
jsilence
I vaguely remember the pineapple from HAK5 can do MITM stuff. Not sure whether
that could be used to unveil encrypted traffic from your devices to their
homes.

------
markus_zhang
Does Wireshark work for this purpose?

~~~
grezql
I dont think so? Wireshark will capture the packets sent to/from my PC only?
The other packets, if network card is capable of promiscious mode, will be
encrypted?

